# Hitching East out of Redding CA



## Karg (Aug 11, 2022)

Hey guys so I've been hitching for the last couple days and made my way from Healdsburg up the coast to Arcata and east to Redding, where I'm currently at. I've been thumbing it all day with no success and baking in the sun. Does any one know any good spots to hitch out of Redding, going east? I want to get to Lassen. ✌️


----------



## Karg (Aug 11, 2022)




----------

